# Pedigree look up please



## LindaL (Jan 16, 2011)

Could someone please look up these horses for me and give me their pedigree info (and colors, heights,etc) of listed. These may only be listed on ASPC, but also could be listed under AMHR (not sure).

Thanks!

Dalton's Toy warrior

Saucy Nellie

AA Hummel

Arbor Acres Ruth


----------



## LindaL (Jan 23, 2011)

No one has the studbook that they can look up horses for me...pretty please??


----------



## Davie (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is information on Saucy Nellie

ASPC - 134891A SAUCY NELLIE

AMHR 58731A

Sex: MARE Color: BLACK

Height: Mane & Tail: BLACK

Date Foaled: 05/02/1983 Markings (1): STAR;

Date Registered: 03/01/1984 Markings (2):

Current Owner: WILLIAM DALTON Markings (3):

Breeder: WILLIAM DALTON Markings (4):

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

37026 LIGHTNING BUG

95539 GOLD MELODY BOY

45271 GINN'S MELODY

129869A GOLD SAUCY BOY

34927 MAPLE CITY GOLDEN NIGHT

49584 HOLDER'S SAUCY LADY

37506 KIRKBRIDE QUEEN BEE (IMP.)

29313 MY GOLDEN TOY

63403 LITTLE TOY

31563 LITTLE GOLDEN QUEEN

131022A NELLIE

41461 DUNGONE

72991 LOU-MAR'S MAD CAP

34786 LARIGO GINGER GIRL

156503A TIMBER RIDGES TOY DETAIL, FOALED: 05/27/2005

156497A TIMBER RIDGES TOY ILLUSION, FOALED: 05/15/2004

156490A TIMBER RIDGES TOY KING, FOALED: 05/13/2003

143486A DALTON'S GOLD CLOUD, FOALED: 06/10/1992

139096A DALTON'S GOLDEN TOY TREASURE, FOALED: 05/30/1989


----------



## Davie (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is AA Hummel, ASPC only

ASPC - 135012A AA HUMMEL

Sex: STALLION Color: SORREL

Height: Mane & Tail:

Date Foaled: 05/21/1982 Markings (1): BLAZE

Date Registered: 04/18/1984 Markings (2):

Current Owner: GENE OHLGREN Markings (3):

Breeder: GENE OHLGREN Markings (4):

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

24143 SUPREME COMMAND

32554A HAPPY HOUR SUPREME

26460 POLLY PATTON C.

133023A ARBOR ACRES GOOD AS GOLD

63008 DON'S GOLD STRIKE

89373A ARBOR ACRES CAROL

39842 ARBOR ACRES LITTLE GAY

54231 CRESCENT MINT JULEP CSW

129148A ARBOR ACRES SAMSON

24853 SHOREACRES OPAL

131410A ARBOR ACRES STASHA

32554A HAPPY HOUR SUPREME

129132A ARBOR ACRES NATASHA

122540 ARBOR ACRES NANYA

ASPC - 135012A AA HUMMEL

Sex: STALLION Color: SORREL

Height: Mane & Tail:

Date Foaled: 05/21/1982 Markings (1): BLAZE

Date Registered: 04/18/1984 Markings (2):

Current Owner: GENE OHLGREN Markings (3):

Breeder: GENE OHLGREN Markings (4):

Click on any of the progeny to view it's details and pedigree.

142572A AA WILLIAM TELL, FOALED: 06/18/1993

141404A AA GEMMA, FOALED: 06/10/1993

142566B AA DUSTIN, FOALED: 05/10/1993

141402A AA SMALL VICTORY, FOALED: 04/29/1993

140703A AA FLIRT, FOALED: 10/15/1992

142571A AA GATSBY, FOALED: 06/21/1992

142570B AA BUCKINGHAM, FOALED: 05/17/1992

140699A AA LYRIC, FOALED: 05/16/1992

140831B AA BAILEY, FOALED: 10/31/1991

140053A AA HUMBLEBEE, FOALED: 08/15/1991

140052A AA PRISSIE, FOALED: 07/27/1991

140051A AA KITTEN, FOALED: 07/25/1991

141405A AA TEDDY TOO, FOALED: 06/22/1991

140050A AA WILLA, FOALED: 06/01/1991

140049A AA FIDDLE FADDLE, FOALED: 05/27/1991

139674A AA GOOD WILL, FOALED: 05/12/1991

140032A AA LOVEJOY, FOALED: 09/30/1990

140055B AA RUFFLES, FOALED: 05/04/1990

138753A AA HAIKU, FOALED: 05/10/1989

138751A AA CHANEL, FOALED: 05/05/1989

138752A AA HANA, FOALED: 05/05/1989

138750A AA KIRA, FOALED: 04/26/1989

138749A AA MARMALADE, FOALED: 04/22/1989

138747A AA SAFFRON, FOALED: 04/16/1989

140029B AA GREAT SCOTT, FOALED: 03/12/1989

138113A AA SMIDGEN, FOALED: 07/02/1988

138114A AA MISS MONEYPENNY, FOALED: 07/02/1988

138109A AA CHANTILLY, FOALED: 05/20/1988

138742A AA HOSHI, FOALED: 04/04/1988

138741A AA DOW JONES, FOALED: 03/26/1988

140054B AA PATRICK, FOALED: 03/17/1988

137425A AA CRICKET, FOALED: 08/15/1987

137424A AA FEATHER, FOALED: 07/21/1987

137428A AA NIGHT TRAIN, FOALED: 06/21/1987

137420A AA FLAIR, FOALED: 06/04/1987

137413A AA WINIFRED, FOALED: 05/01/1987

137411A AA MARYAL, FOALED: 04/30/1987

137407A AA ROSEBUD, FOALED: 04/12/1987

140028A AA MURPHY'S LAW, FOALED: 04/07/1987

136767A AA CADENCE, FOALED: 06/04/1986

137502A AA HUMDINGER, FOALED: 04/18/1986

136779A AA SATIN, FOALED: 04/08/1986

136224A ARBOR ACRES GEORGIA, FOALED: 06/17/1985

136223A ARBOR ACRES SUKI, FOALED: 06/11/1985


----------



## Davie (Jan 24, 2011)

ASPC - 130525A ARBOR ACRES RUTH

No AMHR

Sex: MARE Color: BLACK

Height: Mane & Tail: BLACK

Date Foaled: 05/10/1974 Markings (1): FLAME

Date Registered: 02/25/1975 Markings (2):

Current Owner: FRANK SMITH Markings (3):

Breeder: FRANK SMITH Markings (4):

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

28180 INDIANA PIPPIN'

54231 CRESCENT MINT JULEP CSW

24544 SILVER KING'S MADONNA

129148A ARBOR ACRES SAMSON

22843 SHOREACRES RIP

24853 SHOREACRES OPAL

22941 SHOREACRES MISTIC

28180 INDIANA PIPPIN'

54231 CRESCENT MINT JULEP CSW

24544 SILVER KING'S MADONNA

129146A ARBOR ACRES ROSE

32554A HAPPY HOUR SUPREME

61468 ARBOR ACRES KAY

32578 ARBOR ACRES KATHERINE

139126A AA RAMA, FOALED: 06/05/1990

138756A AA MOCHA, FOALED: 06/16/1989

138113A AA SMIDGEN, FOALED: 07/02/1988

137428A AA NIGHT TRAIN, FOALED: 06/21/1987

135604A ARBOR ACRES ROBIN, FOALED: 05/15/1984


----------



## Davie (Jan 24, 2011)

ASPC - 139099A DALTON'S TOY WARRIOR

AMHR 70123

Sex: STALLION Color: SORREL & WHITE

Height: Mane & Tail: MIXED

Date Foaled: 07/04/1990 Markings (1): STAR AND SNIP;

Date Registered: 01/30/1991 Markings (2): ALL FOUR WHITE LEGS;

Current Owner: DANNY DALTON Markings (3):

Breeder: WILLIAM DALTON Markings (4):

Click on any registered animal to view it's details and pedigree.

29313 MY GOLDEN TOY

63403 LITTLE TOY

31563 LITTLE GOLDEN QUEEN

135100A TOY'S CREAMADELLA

37727 LARIGO'S WHITE FLASH

90955 WALDREP'S GOLDEN FREDA

65265 DUNN'S MAGIC VALLEY FREDA FUN

29313 MY GOLDEN TOY

63403 LITTLE TOY

31563 LITTLE GOLDEN QUEEN

131021A CANDY GIRL I

37028 RADIANT REALIZATION

66155 LUCKY ACRES THUNDER DAWN

25756 GEORGIANA PATTON

157736A TIMBER RIDGES TOY SAUCY GIRL, FOALED: 07/01/2006

156504A TIMBER RIDGES TOY DREAM, FOALED: 06/05/2005

156503A TIMBER RIDGES TOY DETAIL, FOALED: 05/27/2005

156500A TIMBER RIDGES TOY SUNSHINE, FOALED: 06/20/2004

156497A TIMBER RIDGES TOY ILLUSION, FOALED: 05/15/2004

156495A TIMBER RIDGES TOY WILLIE, FOALED: 05/08/2004

156494A TIMBER RIDGES TOY STREAKER, FOALED: 06/10/2003

156489A TIMBER RIDGES KACI TOY, FOALED: 05/13/2003

156490A TIMBER RIDGES TOY KING, FOALED: 05/13/2003

149084A WIND FLIGHTS YOUR THE ONE, FOALED: 05/06/2001


----------



## LindaL (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks so much Davie! Did any of them have a height? Just curious if any of them stayed under 34" ?


----------



## Davie (Jan 30, 2011)

No heights


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 30, 2011)

Linda, the Golden Toy line is the same as in my Gaia, she is about 34-1/4" boo hoo.


----------



## LindaL (Jan 30, 2011)

My new filly Star is 2 this year and I measured her at 32.25", so I am hoping (and pretty sure) she will stay under 34"...


----------

